# What can live happily in a 2ft tank?



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

besides fish
and gerbils, and hamsters....
its 2ftx1ftx15"



EDIT: sorryyy 4got to ad, not aloqwed a snakeee


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I've been looking into crocodile skinks!
which 2ft is fine 
they are pretty awsome and unique !


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

A small gecko or a small snake


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

any other suggestions?


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

leopard or fat-tailed geckos


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

More snails?
:whistling2:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

harvest mice


----------



## oobernoob (Jun 4, 2009)

Leos, they are funky


----------



## Midorie (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe some types of frog?
A small tarantula?


----------



## Crown Prince Of Crime (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah i advise leos


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

A very small loch ness monster. Or a small soldier without any weapons though of course. Will he have rations?


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

a leo would be a good choice


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

A leo or a tarantula


----------



## Midorie (Apr 12, 2009)

scooby.ben said:


> A very small loch ness monster.


yeah iv got some of those.:whistling2:


----------



## hermit crab kid (Jul 5, 2009)

Some hermit crabs?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

1 terrapin


----------

